# Holster shirts--who's tried 'em?



## Andy Moynihan (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm thinking about going to a cross draw because of body type/clothing issues( I.E. I have just enough of a gut to make seated draw from a smartcarry a problem, , IWB holsters hurt me while seated, I want a full size sidearm( accuracy and recoil absorption due to slightly more weight/longer barrel), and I'm not prepared to buy a whole new wardrobe of pants with extra waistband).

Thinking of going with a shoulder rig, or one of the holster T shirts advertised( anyone have any experience with them?) 

Rationale as follows:

I can still wear my T shirts and untucked lounge shirt/Hawaiian shirt/Civilianated BDU blouse as I normally wear anyway, and sit/drive without killing myself with my IWB, risking more exposure with my paddle holster, or creating a joke inducing bulge in the case of my SmartCarry or PagerPal( you see, I've tried many things before deciding this)..

My waist/legs won't be tied up for lack of running/jumping/maneuvering/kicking/dodging room, my sidearm's still hidden( and therefore still not vulnerable to a snatch attempt, being hidden) even if the wind blows my shirt up/I get jostled or fall by accident or by violence,or my waistband is exposed for whatever reason, and if for some reason my insides tell me it's gonna be draw time, it's a simple enough matter to perform an innocuous fold-arms-across-chest movement to kill the lag time between hand and sidearm.

Sidearm is to be a Commander sized 1911.

Suggestions?


----------



## Grenadier (Aug 20, 2007)

I've never been too much in favor of the holster shirts.  There's just too much "jiggling" room, which makes extended carry very uncomfortable.  Sometimes I wonder if one of the Belly Band holsters would be a better choice.  

In your case, the shoulder rig may very well be the best choice.  I'd recommend Mitch Rosen's Stylemaster Express (135 USD):

http://www.mitchrosen.com/product_line/holsters/express_line/body_express_line.html

This shoulder rig distributes weight very well, and doesn't create any "pinching" points.


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 20, 2007)

My husband has both a holster shirt and a shoulder rig.  If he wears a holster shirt, he needs to be wearing it under a patterned shirt (such as a Hawaiian shirt).  The holster shirt is like a mesh compression shirt.  However, when given a choice, he prefers the shoulder rig.  He says the main problem with the holster shirt is the difficulty of a good smooth draw.  It is good mostly as an "on-body storage".

Go with the shoulder rig and find one that fits you comfortably.

- Ceicei


----------



## Drac (Aug 20, 2007)

Ceicei said:


> He says the main problem with the holster shirt is the difficulty of a good smooth draw. It is good mostly as an "on-body storage".
> 
> Go with the shoulder rig and find one that fits you comfortably.
> 
> - Ceicei


 
He speaks the truth..Find a shoulder rig..


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Aug 20, 2007)

Grenadier said:


> I've never been too much in favor of the holster shirts. There's just too much "jiggling" room, which makes extended carry very uncomfortable. Sometimes I wonder if one of the Belly Band holsters would be a better choice.
> 
> In your case, the shoulder rig may very well be the best choice. I'd recommend Mitch Rosen's Stylemaster Express (135 USD):
> 
> ...


 
One problem with that(from my perspective):

The sidearm rests in a straight line under my arm( and thus aims the muzzle straight back behind me where it can sweep anyone in that area and I won't even know). I know the possibility of accidental discharge is extremely small but I'm going with a rig with a 45-degree down angle( muzzle sweeps much less of my rearward surroundings, quicker draw than muzzle strsaight down which i can't find anyway).


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Aug 20, 2007)

Ceicei said:


> My husband has both a holster shirt and a shoulder rig. If he wears a holster shirt, he needs to be wearing it under a patterned shirt (such as a Hawaiian shirt). The holster shirt is like a mesh compression shirt. However, when given a choice, he prefers the shoulder rig. He says the main problem with the holster shirt is the difficulty of a good smooth draw. It is good mostly as an "on-body storage".
> 
> Go with the shoulder rig and find one that fits you comfortably.
> 
> - Ceicei


 
Good call.

Also, with a shoulder rig the sidearm is more or less kept stationary and in the case of a 1911 that's mandatory( I don't need "jiggling" motions disengaging the thumb safety leaving me "Cocked-and-UNlocked"--I know that even with it off , 2 additional things have to happen before it will fire, but why tempt Fate) .


----------

